# War in My Tank



## CAMP1947 (May 27, 2009)

I have a 125 gal tank with African Cichlids from a few different lakes I know everyone say's you should not mix the different lake but they were all getting along find for the last 4 to 5 months no problems and out of the clear blue they have started fight I have lost 3 in the last couple of days from battle scars and have no idea why this out burst of fighting nor do I no who the bad guys is starting this war in my tank or why there are plenty of hiding places does anyone have any ideas why or how to put a stop to it 

BATTLE IN MY TANK

PS my email is listed in my profile 
[email protected]


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

mating season?

I dunno; I'm not a Cichlid keeper, so I'm not familiar with their personalities


maybe try giving them plenty of hiding places; I know they're all territorial. give them all some rocks, caves, and plants, that they can hunker down in and call their own


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

they are hitting sexual maturity and the fighting is 100% normal to establish a pecking order as well as establish Territory's. Mixing the lake species was a mistake as they will kill eachother off as they establish dominance.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Sometimes re-arranging all the things in the tank will stop the aggression for a while.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

With or without Eric Burden?


----------

